# cheese cake, not in my lifetime. av it



## dave & jue (Feb 3, 2008)

is there scope 4 stand up out there in lala land


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dave & jue said:


> is there scope 4 stand up out there in lala land


Care to elaborate?


----------

